
Show HN: Asteroid Anarchy – Multiplayer Asteroids - simple1
https://www.asteroidanarchy.com/
======
anigbrowl
Very cool concept, but trying to pick up tiny crystals with these controls is
like trying to deliver mail from a massive dump truck.

~~~
simple1
Thanks for the feedback! I just put in an update that makes it much easier to
capture the crystals and ore.

